

Style Your #NewTwitter Profile With Themeleon From COLOURlovers (YC10) - aepstein
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/21/make-your-newtwitter-background-pretty-with-themeleon/

======
gabrielroth
Why 'COLOURlovers' with a 'u' in the British or Canadian style, rather than
'COLORlovers'? They've got the colorlovers.com URL ...

~~~
dariusmonsef
[http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/2007/09/05/color-vs-
colour-...](http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/2007/09/05/color-vs-colour-the-
great-spelling-battle/)

------
dariusmonsef
P.S. More details on the actual updated app:
[http://www.colourlovers.com/web/blog/2010/09/21/themeleon-
si...](http://www.colourlovers.com/web/blog/2010/09/21/themeleon-simply-
beautiful-twitter-themes)

P.P.S. Do you have a site that offers personalization of profiles to your
users? Let me know because we're rolling out an extension of Themeleon to
other sites.

------
bretthellman
Sounds interesting but so many are still waiting for the new version. talk
about a long rollout process.

~~~
aepstein
That's one of the neat things about the new Themeleon: you can preview your
profile with the new Twitter layout even if you haven't been switched over
yet.

